# United Motorsport Mk6 2010+ 2.5L tune working!



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

Jeff was able to provide a 93 octane tune for my 2010 Mk6 Golf 2.5L with Auto. To the best of my knowledge, this is the first of it's kind. The car is running great, but the roads have been icy here and I'll have to wait until I can get out and push it a little harder. I'll post back here with my findings. 

The Auto poses some issues. The rev limit is raised in the ECU software, but the Auto prevents it from exceeding the stock limit, at least until Jeff figures out software for the AT. Also, the ECU was shipped to UM because at this point that's the only method they have to load the tune. i.e., crack the ECU. That may change soon from what I understand, or perhaps there may be an ECU exchange program.

I still plan to do SRI, cams, headers and exhaust but was ready to jump on an ECU tune asap. And Jeff made that happen. :thumbup:


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

United is puttin in work. Thumbs up Jeff!


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

awesome should not be much longer for the rest of us.


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

jaja123 said:


> awesome should not be much longer for the rest of us.


If you can send your ECU to Jeff, you can have it now. And since you are MT, you're going get the most benefit with the raised rev limit.:thumbup:


----------



## Adam Pristas (Jan 19, 2008)

zevion said:


> If you can send your ECU to Jeff, you can have it now. And since you are MT, you're going get the most benefit with the raised rev limit.:thumbup:


Or do what I did and ask about the loaner tool.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

:thumbup: for jeff


----------



## bward584 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thats awesome! Thanks for sharing! Too bad I have an auto too. :facepalm:

Wasn't ready to dive into an MT on a DD


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a 2010 and he said it cannot be flashed through the port so hopefully within a couple months they can break through this.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Unitronic also has a tune for the MKVI 2.5L Golf/Jetta. Up to Stage II. It's on their site and I am having my ECU read to be written this Wednesday.

Source/Link: *Unitronic-Chipped*

I have the NEUSPEED intake installed and my AWE exhaust should be nearing completion within the next couple of weeks, thus I think I will be the first Stage II MKVI Jetta 2.5L? I could be wrong, but I have yet to see any on Vortex thus far.

I will be doing a full dyno for actual WHP gains.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i have been on stage 2 for over a year... 

love it on a daily basis


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> i have been on stage 2 for over a year...
> 
> love it on a daily basis


I stand corrected! How do you like it so far? Most noticeable differences and how much moar vroom vroom?

•|Sent via Tapatalk Android. Likely pooping or stuck in traffic.|•


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

No sorry I think there are others with tunes on their jetta. Unitronic is really expensive


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

jaja123 said:


> No sorry I think there are others with tunes on their jetta. Unitronic is really expensive


agreed! 

there are MANY of us using uitronic and their different stages. It really is awesome and the car changes COMPLETELY.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

I was just surprised and bewildered due to the fact few people posted much about tunes or software in the Jetta VI section of Vortex.

I have learned, however, that our section tends to be a little dumbed-down or just slow in matters such as performance. It seems that most of the section has to do with wheels, photographs of already stock cars, or miscellaneous things such as cosmetic junk and random irrelevant articles.


----------



## bward584 (Sep 15, 2011)

SimpleStaple said:


> I was just surprised and bewildered due to the fact few people posted much about tunes or software in the Jetta VI section of Vortex.
> 
> I have learned, however, that our section tends to be a little dumbed-down or just slow in matters such as performance. It seems that most of the section has to do with wheels, photographs of already stock cars, or miscellaneous things such as cosmetic junk and random irrelevant articles.


I agree with the talk about cosmetic enhancements, etc. I think this is just because our cars are fairly new. There isn't a whole lot of support for the MK6 2.5 yet. Even if there was, most people who purchase a 2.5 have no intention of modding it for performance.


----------



## rai85 (Sep 2, 2008)

thats how its been for the 09+ 2.5 since they did away with the MAF and used new software. I've been waiting years for a flash, and finally it gets released. I think that this year will see some good things for the newer 2.5. Then again, i've always had high hopes for my car anways :laugh:


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

bward584 said:


> I agree with the talk about cosmetic enhancements, etc. I think this is just because our cars are fairly new. There isn't a whole lot of support for the MK6 2.5 yet. Even if there was, most people who purchase a 2.5 have no intention of modding it for performance.


This I am fully aware of, yet what is even worse is when people take stock photos of their car and begin an entire new thread. 

:facepalm:


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

So is there any kind of TCM flash in the works?


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

Vash350z said:


> So is there any kind of TCM flash in the works?


Jeff has considered it, but most guys are 5MT so the AT gets little attention. Hopefully we can get enough of a flash that the rev limit can be raised to get the full benefit from an ECM tune, especially if you have an SRI where power is made well beyond 6200 RPM.


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

I understand that the 6AT probably won't handle 7200rpm, but later 2.5L cars have shown that 6200ish rpm is totally possible.


----------



## miguelr (Apr 13, 2013)

Is there anything else besides the rev limit that an auto 2.5 can't take advantage of after a UM tune? Would it still be worth it to tune my auto 2.5 despite this? I'd like better drivability overall. The rev limit isn't necessarily a deal breaker to me.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

No no, don't give him credit more than he deserves . We want him to think we deserve the best. :laugh:


----------



## lacesoutvic (Aug 31, 2013)

is this tune for NA only?


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

This made my day, hopefully IE gets this soon opcorn:


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

lacesoutvic said:


> is this tune for NA only?


UM can do NA and FI tunes for 09+. 



mk6matt said:


> This made my day, hopefully IE gets this soon opcorn:


I posted this nearly two years ago! Anyways, IE uses UM tune for their SRI.


----------



## paulsanchez (Feb 7, 2014)

*jetta mk6 2013*

please anyone know where I can find the chip unitronic for this car:
jetta mk6 2.5 year: 2013


----------



## paulsanchez (Feb 7, 2014)

SimpleStaple said:


> Unitronic also has a tune for the MKVI 2.5L Golf/Jetta. Up to Stage II. It's on their site and I am having my ECU read to be written this Wednesday.
> 
> Source/Link: *Unitronic-Chipped*
> 
> ...


im looking for unitronic chip for my 2013 jetta mk6 2.5. do you know were i can find it?


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

paulsanchez said:


> im looking for unitronic chip for my 2013 jetta mk6 2.5. do you know were i can find it?


How about unitronic-chipped.com


----------



## madbikes (Dec 30, 2010)

Got the UM tune almost a month ago on my 2012 5-speed and love it. Rev-hang is nearly gone and revs nice. Mix with 100 Octane to make 93+ really wakes things up.


----------



## Jokerbunny (Sep 30, 2012)

wonder if any of the MK6 2.5 tunes work for the Beetle 2.5 2012 +


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2017)

So does anybody know the actual TQ/HP figures with the tune? Trying to decide on a tune and would like to get the one with most gains, even by a horsepower. lol UM does not show it on their page.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> So does anybody know the actual TQ/HP figures with the tune? Trying to decide on a tune and would like to get the one with most gains, even by a horsepower. lol UM does not show it on their page.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2016)

It's a naturally aspirated motor, you're not going to see crazy differences between any of the tuners working with these, other than potentially throttle response. Interesting that the power curves converge a bit after 4400, ours widened on the dynapack with an autotragic. That was on CAD 94 octane too, and our fuel is terrible, have to tune Canadian cars differently a lot of the time. I can't see our gains being much if anything over UM even though the graph shows like double with similar peaks. What year was that car on? ours was 2012 for reference. 

Every dyno reads differently, it's not fair to compare them outside of percentage increases and even then the room needs to be heavily controlled. At least the numbers look accurate unlike some of that dynojet stuff


----------



## MLue1 (Apr 27, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> It's a naturally aspirated motor, you're not going to see crazy differences between any of the tuners working with these, other than potentially throttle response. Interesting that the power curves converge a bit after 4400, ours widened on the dynapack with an autotragic. That was on CAD 94 octane too, and our fuel is terrible, have to tune Canadian cars differently a lot of the time. I can't see our gains being much if anything over UM even though the graph shows like double with similar peaks. What year was that car on? ours was 2012 for reference.
> 
> Every dyno reads differently, it's not fair to compare them outside of percentage increases and even then the room needs to be heavily controlled. At least the numbers look accurate unlike some of that dynojet stuff


Forget the Graphs, I want to see the Tuners square off so I can see real world comparison.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

MLue1 said:


> Forget the Graphs, I want to see the Tuners square off so I can see real world comparison.


That's never going to happen. 

It's not worth the time and money necessary to have manufacturers come to a location for an all-other-factors-equal comparison, especially for a market as narrow as ecu tuning for a low volume product concerning an out-of-production motor.

What's out there is good stuff; just pick one.


----------



## MLue1 (Apr 27, 2008)

brian81 said:


> That's never going to happen.
> 
> It's not worth the time and money necessary to have manufacturers come to a location for an all-other-factors-equal comparison, especially for a market as narrow as ecu tuning for a low volume product concerning an out-of-production motor.
> 
> What's out there is good stuff; just pick one.


Thanks, it's a pity it won't happen officially but a 2.5 dyno party would do the trick and I'd come to the party. :laugh: Nah, I can tune it my self, the VW 2.5 engine is a good engine but so detuned by VW anyone can look like a hero by adding a bunch of ignition advance to produce power where there was no advance to speak of before.





[email protected] said:


> So does anybody know the actual TQ/HP figures with the tune? Trying to decide on a tune and would like to get the one with most gains, even by a horsepower. lol UM does not show it on their page.


1 HP is only for bragging rights, you can't even feel it in day to day driving. Some Tuners give you the power you want but there is a risk to the engine especially if the Tuner leans out the injection quantity, this will give you slightly better milage but takes away the safety net that the manufacturer built in to prevent engine damage.


----------



## MLue1 (Apr 27, 2008)

ciphertext said:


>


I think this is the UM 87 Octane Tune (that's no longer available), I remember that it mirrors the stock tune. Most of which was probably accomplished by removing the Torque Limiter.

I remember seeing a graph of thier 91-93 octane Tune, I think the torque spikes a lot higher in the lower RPM range.

I could be wrong tho.


----------

